# TiVo OnePass and Amazon Prime on Premiere



## bradleys

According to TiVo Margret on Twitter, TiVo OnePass and Amazon Prime will come to the Premiere platform in the same update. 

It seems like she is saying Premiere will get the update in February along with the Roamio line - at least she hasn't indicated that it will be off cycle.


----------



## bradleys

OnePass will fully replace Season Pass - all Season Pass's will be copied over with content being linear content only. You will have to modify if you want to add streaming content.


----------



## Dan203

I saw that in the video Dave posted. Will be nice for a few of the shows I have.


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> According to TiVo Margret on Twitter, TiVo OnePass and Amazon Prime will come to the Premiere platform in the same update.
> 
> It seems like she is saying Premiere will get the update in February along with the Roamio line - at least she hasn't indicated that it will be off cycle.


still would like to know what the differences in prime streaming on premiere vs the roamio are? or if it's some other feature that wasn't mentioned.


----------



## bradleys

ajwees41 said:


> still would like to know what the differences in prime streaming on premiere vs the roamio are? or if it's some other feature that wasn't mentioned.


Once the new app has bee delivered - nothing.


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> Once the new app has bee delivered - nothing.


Margret has said Premiere will get the update too, but the newer/faster hardware meaning Roamio enables additional functionality


----------



## bradleys

That is a very generic statement she makes from time to time to explain why functionality is delayed. With this next release, it appears the Premieres and Roamios will have identical functionality again.

The Amazon Prime app is provided by Amazon and once delivered to the Premiere will be identical to what we have on the Roamio and the Mini.


----------



## Dan203

No mention of Vudu. I wonder if that's going to be the first Roamio exclusive?


----------



## astrohip

bradleys said:


> According to TiVo Margret on Twitter, TiVo OnePass and Amazon Prime will come to the Premiere platform in the same update.


She did say this.



bradleys said:


> With this next release, it appears the Premieres and Roamios will have identical functionality again.


But did she say this? Unless I missed it, I've seen nothing that indicates WHEN the Premiere line will get the OP/AP update. Just that OP & AP will come together.

Not a big deal to me, as I have Roamios & Premieres. But I know a lot of Premiere owners are anxiously awaiting this update.


----------



## bradleys

astrohip said:


> She did say this.
> 
> But did she say this? Unless I missed it, I've seen nothing that indicates WHEN the Premiere line will get the OP/AP update. Just that OP & AP will come together.
> 
> Not a big deal to me, as I have Roamios & Premieres. But I know a lot of Premiere owners are anxiously awaiting this update.


She did, it is all coming at the same time. As Dan said, no mention of Vudu as of yet, so that may not be included in this next release.

But as we know from TiVo, simply because they do not mention it specifically does not mean it will not be delivered.


----------



## JWhites

Considering CNET said TiVo said that OnePass will be available on Roamio and Mini devices in February and made no mention of Premieres, I'm not exactly happy.


----------



## Arcady

I wouldn't trust CNET for any news. Especially technical details.


----------



## JWhites

Arcady said:


> I wouldn't trust CNET for any news. Especially technical details.


I find that difficult not to though. Anyway Margret mentioned in her post that it'll be introduced for Premiere as well though the press release makes no mention of it so either the press release is wrong and someone is too lazy to fix it after it being posted for three days and multiple news reports are quoting it (which pisses me off), or OnePass isn't coming during the same timeframe as Mini and Premiere which means I'll have to figure out how to disable it on the Mini and Roamio until the Premiere has it. Uniformity damn it. Hell I wouldn't even by a Romeo until the UI came to the Premiere and Mini.


----------



## jrtroo

The press is to sell more boxes, not to appease last generation box owners. Of course it centers on new sales. 

Also, margret was very clear this is coming to premier, in February.


----------



## ajwees41

jrtroo said:


> The press is to sell more boxes, not to appease last generation box owners. Of course it centers on new sales.
> 
> Also, margret was very clear this is coming to premier, in February.


Well it seems the Premiere and Roamio software is close or is the same version, so TiVo software developers have one code to work on.


----------



## ajwees41

do the ios and android apps usually get updated before box software? The OnePass update will be available for iOS and Android in February and March respectively via http://www.etcentric.org/onepass-tivo-unveils-update-to-roamio-premiere-and-mini/


----------



## Dan203

In that case it's impossible. The app can't setup a OnePass on a box that doesn't know what a OnePass is. So the box software will need to be upgraded before the app.


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> In that case it's impossible. The app can't setup a OnePass on a box that doesn't know what a OnePass is. So the box software will need to be upgraded before the app.


don't know if those dates are set in stone, but if they are that means the onepass updates should hit the boxes soon.

this says onepass in february http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-01/tivo-onepass/ mobile in March


----------



## Dan203

It seemed functional in the demos, so at the very least they must be near the end of beta testing. I suspect we'll see the priority page go up in the next few weeks.


----------



## tatergator1

bradleys said:


> She did, it is all coming at the same time. As Dan said, no mention of Vudu as of yet, so that may not be included in this next release.
> 
> But as we know from TiVo, simply because they do not mention it specifically does not mean it will not be delivered.


Some clarity regarding Vudu. Looks like Amazon Prime comes to the Premiere with OnePass in February/March, Vudu to follow with the next software release after that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554781484616142848


----------



## Dan203

So Vudu is still coming. I wonder why the delay? I doubt it's technical. Probably some sort of contract thing, or a ploy to get people to upgrade.


----------



## kb7oeb

Is the plan to get rid of the current model of downloading purchased content from amazon?


----------



## Diana Collins

kb7oeb said:


> Is the plan to get rid of the current model of downloading purchased content from amazon?


You can still download from Amazon on the Roamio, so I expect you will on the Premiere. You do have to initiate the download from the Amazon website since just selecting it from the TiVo defaults to streaming.


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> So Vudu is still coming. I wonder why the delay? I doubt it's technical. Probably some sort of contract thing, or a ploy to get people to upgrade.


was vudu supposed to be roamio only like Amazon Prime, or was it also going to be on premieres from the launch?


----------



## Dan203

I don't know. I thought they were drawing a line in the sand with that one to distinguish the Roamio, but I guess not.


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> OnePass will fully replace Season Pass - all Season Pass's will be copied over with content being linear content only. You will have to modify if you want to add streaming content.


wonder if moving all the season passes will happen during the update, or will it do it in the background?


----------



## shwru980r

Will One Pass display OTT programs, if you're not subscribed to an OTT service?


----------



## JoeKustra

shwru980r said:


> Will One Pass display OTT programs, if you're not subscribed to an OTT service?


Better question is will the OP include a video provider you have not selected? I don't have Amazon but it's selected and does show up in a search as it is supposed to.


----------



## Arcady

OnePass will respect the video providers list. If you take one out, it won't show up in search results or in a OnePass.


----------



## ajwees41

Arcady said:


> OnePass will respect the video providers list. If you take one out, it won't show up in search results or in a OnePass.


do you have it already? how do you it will act that way?


----------



## sbiller

ajwees41 said:


> do you have it already? how do you it will act that way?


TiVo Margret already answered this question. It will respect the video providers list.


----------



## Jed1

If anybody is interested, Amazon is offering Amazon Prime for $72 today only (1/24/2015).
Follow this link.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBYBNEE?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=footer_prime


----------



## ajwees41

TiVo Margret posted in the Roamio forum Premieres will get the updates after the superbowl


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> TiVo Margret posted in the Roamio forum Premieres will get the updates after the superbowl


Yeah 8 of mine got the update yesterday but my XL4. She said next week they will roll out the premiers.


----------



## ajwees41

Been delayed again per TiVo Margret no time frame for release. Should just release the one pass and bring prime with the vudu update if we ever get that.


----------



## jsmeeker

OnePass without Amazon Prime Streaming does me no good. Amazon Prime Streaming is the only streaming service I have.


----------



## drcos

ajwees41 said:


> Been delayed again per TiVo Margret no time frame for release.


That post is here.

I'm waiting for Prime, but have been for a while, and Xfinity VOD works well (when it works) without streaming. Of course, it only works on one of two Premieres, but they're 'looking into it'...


----------



## ajwees41

drcos said:


> That post is here.
> 
> I'm waiting for Prime, but have been for a while, and Xfinity VOD works well (when it works) without streaming. Of course, it only works on one of two Premieres, but they're 'looking into it'...


yes that post was supposed to launch this week. at least you have ondemand via tivo Cox my provider was supposed to offer ondemand via tivo also, but has gone nowhere


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> do you have it already? how do you it will act that way?


I have had if since they released the first batch a week ago. He is correct.


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> Been delayed again per TiVo Margret no time frame for release. Should just release the one pass and bring prime with the vudu update if we ever get that.


One Pass will be quite worthless without the streaming options, as 1P was to combine traditional recording with streaming features. Without streaming they might as well not update the Premiere anymore.
Without Prime 1P is useless to me as I do not care about Netfilx.


----------



## Jed1

I just want to update any Premiere owners that is looks like the 1P update will not come to the Premieres until later this year.

This is what TiVo support posted on Twitter:


> It will be available for Premieres using the HD menus once they get the update later this year!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563153317657067521
I have not idea what will happen to Amazon Prime or Vudu.


----------



## Arcady

"Later this year" could be tomorrow or December 31st. Everything past today is "later this year."


----------



## Jed1

Arcady said:


> "Later this year" could be tomorrow or December 31st. Everything past today is "later this year."


If it was tomorrow then it would say later tomorrow. If it was next week then it would say later next week. If it was later this month then it woul say later this month. 
Later this year is just that later this year. That means probably after the summer.


----------



## Arcady

Yeah, except no. That's not what it means at all.

ETA: I tweeted @TiVoSupport myself for clarification...

My tweet to them:
*@TiVoSupport* You should be careful with phrases like "later this year." Some people will think you mean the end of the year. LOL

Here's the response:
*@sg1archive* Oh, it will be much sooner than that, LOL! Just no exact date yet. Keep an eye on your Messages on the TiVo!


----------



## ajwees41

Arcady said:


> Yeah, except no. That's not what it means at all.
> 
> ETA: I tweeted @TiVoSupport myself for clarification...
> 
> My tweet to them:
> *@TiVoSupport* You should be careful with phrases like "later this year." Some people will think you mean the end of the year. LOL
> 
> Here's the response:
> *@sg1archive* Oh, it will be much sooner than that, LOL! Just no exact date yet. Keep an eye on your Messages on the TiVo!


I bet the amazon app is harder to get to work on the premiere, but youtube and other streaming options work on premiere.


----------



## Jed1

Arcady said:


> Yeah, except no. That's not what it means at all.
> 
> ETA: I tweeted @TiVoSupport myself for clarification...
> 
> My tweet to them:
> *@TiVoSupport* You should be careful with phrases like "later this year." Some people will think you mean the end of the year. LOL
> 
> Here's the response:
> *@sg1archive* Oh, it will be much sooner than that, LOL! Just no exact date yet. Keep an eye on your Messages on the TiVo!


I do not want to get into a argument about this but you have to look carefully what they said in that Tweet. 
First they proclaim that it will be sooner than later this year but then they say there is no exact date.
If there is no exact date the they can make no claim as to when it will happen. The exact date can be next Tuesday or the second Tuesday in November.

I appreciate you taking the time to contact TiVo but I will not be checking my messages as I have little to no confidence in anything TiVo says anymore.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> I do not want to get into a argument about this but you have to look carefully what they said in that Tweet.
> First they proclaim that it will be sooner than later this year but then they say there is no exact date.
> If there is no exact date the they can make no claim as to when it will happen. The exact date can be next Tuesday or the second Tuesday in November.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to contact TiVo but I will not be checking my messages as I have little to no confidence in anything TiVo says anymore.


They can also just keep postponing it also can't they? At least they could give an update as to what the issue is, in my opinion this is bad pr since Margaret said premiere would get it after the Super Bowl and now she's leaving premiere users hanging.


----------



## Arcady

The software is not in general release yet. It is only just rolling to priority list TSNs. There is no "bad PR" when it hasn't even come out yet. You can't complain about not having something that hasn't even been released yet.

And yes, I want it to come out too. I'm sick of turning on the TV with a Premiere on it and there being no OnePass or Amazon Prime. (Or VUDU.)


----------



## ajwees41

Arcady said:


> The software is not in general release yet. It is only just rolling to priority list TSNs. There is no "bad PR" when it hasn't even come out yet. You can't complain about not having something that hasn't even been released yet.
> 
> And yes, I want it to come out too. I'm sick of turning on the TV with a Premiere on it and there being no OnePass or Amazon Prime. (Or VUDU.)


roamio's should be wide release not sure if it is or not. well I remember seeing in write ups not sure of what sites, but they did mention one pass was coming to premiers, so it still should even if prime and vudu don't make it. http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/tivo-primes-its-video-pump/385760

info found on the tivo priority page Note: There will be a delay in updating TiVo Premiere households to 20.4.6. Adding your TiVo Premiere (and any TiVo Minis connected to your TiVo Premiere) to the priority list will still put you in one of the first groups to receive the update when it is ready.


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> They can also just keep postponing it also can't they? At least they could give an update as to what the issue is, in my opinion this is bad pr since Margaret said premiere would get it after the Super Bowl and now she's leaving premiere users hanging.


She probably has no say about the updates as she is just engineering/technical. It is usually management/sales that makes these decisions.

The way it is going we might as well forget about priority update as the general release is only two weeks away. If the update does not roll out by next week then there is no sense to the priority update schedule.
The Priority updates are still rolling out for the Roamios and the minis that are connected to them.

This could be something as stupid as management wants the Roamios updated first and then do whatever Premieres that are left in circulation.


----------



## jsmeeker

If there is so much trouble with the Premier and Amazon Prime Streaming, surely it's not some sort of sudden surprise.

I am a little bummed. I was hoping to get OnePass and Amazon Prime Streaming in my Premier soon. Using Amazon Prime Streaming on a device other than my TiVo isn't so convenient. It would be SOOOOOOO nice to have shows from that service just show up in the "My Shows" list


----------



## Jed1

jsmeeker said:


> If there is so much trouble with the Premier and Amazon Prime Streaming, surely it's not some sort of sudden surprise.
> 
> I am a little bummed. I was hoping to get OnePass and Amazon Prime Streaming in my Premier soon. Using Amazon Prime Streaming on a device other than my TiVo isn't so convenient. It would be SOOOOOOO nice to have shows from that service just show up in the "My Shows" list


Since TiVo does not read this forum I think we better start inundating TiVo support with emails and phones calls so we stay on their radar screen.

Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## sheshechic

Well, I'll be cutting the cord soon and I have to make decisions about hardware. This wait for Premiere to get Amazon Prime has been too long and there's not a really good reason for it. smh Instead of buying more Tivos (to replace roamio) it seems the better choice is to ditch them all. I hate it but I feel like I just can't trust TIVO to ever provide prime to premieres. If I'm going to have to change my tv habits, now is the time to include TIVO especially since the cost is so high too.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> roamio's should be wide release not sure if it is or not. well I remember seeing in write ups not sure of what sites, but they did mention one pass was coming to premiers, so it still should even if prime and vudu don't make it. http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/tivo-primes-its-video-pump/385760
> 
> info found on the tivo priority page Note: There will be a delay in updating TiVo Premiere households to 20.4.6. Adding your TiVo Premiere (and any TiVo Minis connected to your TiVo Premiere) to the priority list will still put you in one of the first groups to receive the update when it is ready.


Why would minis not be updated?. I have two minis connected to a xl4 both updated.


----------



## jrtroo

Premiere boxes have not been updated, the host needs to have the update for it to work on the mini.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> Why would minis not be updated?. I have two minis connected to a xl4 both updated.


is onepass and prime videos on your premiere xl4?


----------



## joewom

jrtroo said:


> Premiere boxes have not been updated, the host needs to have the update for it to work on the mini.


Again mine works fine so this is not the case!


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> is onepass and prime videos on your premiere xl4?


No all my minis and both roamios have the update. Just not the xl4


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> Again mine works fine so this is not the case!


yours works because of the roamio can you accesthe mini's full features from the xl4?


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> yours works because of the roamio can you accesthe mini's full features from the xl4?


I have two minis connected to the xl4. The mini works as it should. If I create a 1pass from the mini its a season pass on the xl4. The mini gets nothing from the xl4 except it's connection and live tv. That's why the mini has had vudu and prime since the roamio has. If it was dependent on the dvr the minis connected to premiers wouldn't have gotten prime and vudu.


----------



## sheshechic

So, I made a bad assumption. I assumed that since my Roamio received the update that was it for this month (my tivos are on priority list). Via twitter, TIVO tells me that Premieres will be updated by end of the month and will have Prime. Soooo I wait just a little longer.


----------



## Jed1

sheshechic said:


> So, I made a bad assumption. I assumed that since my Roamio received the update that was it for this month (my tivos are on priority list). Via twitter, TIVO tells me that Premieres will be updated by end of the month and will have Prime. Soooo I wait just a little longer.


And TiVo Support just emailed me this reply late this morning.



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with the software update.
> 
> Yes the release of 20.4.6 for Premieres is still pending. There is no official release date. I apologize.


I think if you contacted TiVo support numerous times you will get a different reply every time. I went through this same nonsense last fall when I tried to find out why Amazon Prime and Vudu was not released on the Premieres.


----------



## Jed1

joewom said:


> I have two minis connected to the xl4. The mini works as it should. If I create a 1pass from the mini its a season pass on the xl4. The mini gets nothing from the xl4 except it's connection and live tv. That's why the mini has had vudu and prime since the roamio has. If it was dependent on the dvr the minis connected to premiers wouldn't have gotten prime and vudu.


You got the update on the minis because you have Roamios on your account. Those of us who only have Premieres on our account did not get the update on the minis.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> I have two minis connected to the xl4. The mini works as it should. If I create a 1pass from the mini its a season pass on the xl4. The mini gets nothing from the xl4 except it's connection and live tv. That's why the mini has had vudu and prime since the roamio has. If it was dependent on the dvr the minis connected to premiers wouldn't have gotten prime and vudu.


The mini dependent on the dvr is the way I understood it maybe they found a way around it since premieres don't have the update yet.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> And TiVo Support just emailed me this reply late this morning.
> 
> I think if you contacted TiVo support numerous times you will get a different reply every time. I went through this same nonsense last fall when I tried to find out why Amazon Prime and Vudu was not released on the Premieres.


I wonder if the premieres will be updated according to the priority list or if all premiers will be updated by March 1st.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> The mini dependent on the dvr is the way I understood it maybe they found a way around it since premieres don't have the update yet.


The mini is dependant on certain things. Recordings and live TV. As I said main reason vudu and prime has been on it since 20.4.5. And maybe some minis aren't updated because they didn't get to the TSN off the list and not because of what others you have on your account. Since it works fine with a un updated premier.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> The mini is dependant on certain things. Recordings and live TV. As I said main reason vudu and prime has been on it since 20.4.5. And maybe some minis aren't updated because they didn't get to the TSN off the list and not because of what others you have on your account. Since it works fine with a un updated premier.


So mini with only premieres will not be able to access prime or Vudu right?


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> So mini with only premieres will not be able to access prime or Vudu right?


Yes they can the app has nothing to do with the drv it's connected to.


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> I wonder if the premieres will be updated according to the priority list or if all premiers will be updated by March 1st.


If we do not see the update next week then one of two scenarios will apply.
1. We will got the update before the general roll out or
2. All Roamios will get the update and then the Premieres will get the update starting with the Premieres that were signed up for the Priority Update.

If two applies then we can assume that Premieres owners will be second class customers. This will be verified if the same thing occurs with the next update.


----------



## jrtroo

Of course premieres are second class. Tivo is a company, trying to sell boxes and service to make a profit. New sales are coming from Roamios, not premieres.

Honestly, I'm surprised we are getting any of this love. I find it awesome, even if delayed just a bit.


----------



## doctord

Jed1 said:


> You got the update on the minis because you have Roamios on your account. Those of us who only have Premieres on our account did not get the update on the minis.


Actually, I do not have a roamio, only an Elite and both of my minis got the update on day one that it was released.


----------



## Jed1

doctord said:


> Actually, I do not have a roamio, only an Elite and both of my minis got the update on day one that it was released.


Actually this comes from TiVo and their revised terms on the Priority Update page.



> We are preparing to release a software update (20.4.6) for TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, and TiVo Premiere boxes. Boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, or TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below.
> 
> Note: There will be a delay in updating TiVo Premiere households to 20.4.6. Adding your TiVo Premiere *(and any TiVo Minis connected to your TiVo Premiere)* to the priority list will still put you in one of the first groups to receive the update when it is ready.
> Only TiVo boxes purchased directly from TiVo.com or a retailer are eligible for this update. Boxes provided by cable companies will be updated on a different schedule.


http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.6


----------



## doctord

I had my elite and both minis on the priority list.
I guess they must have sent me the updates to the minis before they changed this policy.
I'll consider myself lucky.


----------



## joewom

doctord said:


> I had my elite and both minis on the priority list.
> I guess they must have sent me the updates to the minis before they changed this policy.
> I'll consider myself lucky.


I doubt even with the update on the page that minis are separated by what else you have. Its mostly by TSN. They held all Series 4 TSN from updating. Minis are most likely still updating. However I can't remember reading to many people getting the update recently for even a roamio.


----------



## Jed1

I was hoping this would be the day to get the update as both of my boxes where scheduled to connect for a service connection after 3 PM. 
Well both made connection but no update. Now both of my boxes are cycling to the early morning hours so I doubt there will be any update love this week from TiVo.
With past updates, I noticed that service connection will be in the late afternoon to get the update. I believe it takes 5 to 7 days to cycle around again unless TiVo changes the connection time to the afternoon sooner than scheduled.


----------



## Arcady

The scheduled connection time on your box has nothing to do with being added to the deployment list. You can always manually connect to see if you are on the list.

But they haven't started rollout to Premiere units yet.


----------



## ajwees41

Arcady said:


> The scheduled connection time on your box has nothing to do with being added to the deployment list. You can always manually connect to see if you are on the list.
> 
> But they haven't started rollout to Premiere units yet.


if what Tivo support said was true that the update will be out by the end of February and the priority list actually means something when should the update hit the boxes of the users signed up via the priority list?


----------



## Jed1

Arcady said:


> The scheduled connection time on your box has nothing to do with being added to the deployment list. You can always manually connect to see if you are on the list.
> 
> But they haven't started rollout to Premiere units yet.


How I know the updates are sent to the boxes in the afternoon is my two Premieres were stuck on getting service connections in the early morning hours. The only time I had a service connection in the afternoon is when my boxes were getting the software update.
After the software update the service connection time would go back to the early morning hours.
TiVo recently changed the service connection times for me as this method was only letting me get the guide updated every three days. Since they fixed this now my connection time advances a few hours each day. Now my guide updates everyday.


----------



## Arcady

ajwees41 said:


> if what Tivo support said was true that the update will be out by the end of February and the priority list actually means something when should the update hit the boxes of the users signed up via the priority list?


When TiVo starts rolling it to Premieres on the priority list. They delayed it and said they would let us know when they were going to start.


----------



## ajwees41

Arcady said:


> When TiVo starts rolling it to Premieres on the priority list. They delayed it and said they would let us know when they were going to start.


I understand that, but if support is to busy to say it's launched when should priority list get it?


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> I understand that, but if support is to busy to say it's launched when should priority list get it?


Huh? Support won't say its launched. When you go home you either check the last call status to see if you have pending restart. Or wait till it restarts on its own after it downloads the update. And you can force a call after 7pm daily and see if it downloads. But to get it the soonest you need to sign up for the priority update as those will be the first boxes to get it. I did mine weeks ago and was in the first group for my roamios and minis. So maybe I will be in the first group for the premiers.


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> I understand that, but if support is to busy to say it's launched when should priority list get it?


The only way we will know when the Priority Update starts for the Premieres is if Margret mentions it. The problem is where will she mention it, in the Roamio thread she already started or will she start a new thread in this section.
She has already mentioned the update to Amazon Prime in the Roamio thread. I severely doubt you will hear anything from TiVo support. The last thing they told me is there is no ETA for the roll out.

At best we can only hope the update comes once all the Roamios get the update. This will include all the general release Roamios. It will be hard to judge if we are actually getting a Priority update for the Premieres on this forum as most members have moved onto the Roamio. As you can tell there is not much going on in this section.

I did a survey for TiVo the other weekend regarding my Premieres and I gave it marginal marks and I explained in the comments section from my past experiences it does not matter how well the unit performs if it is not going to be updated and kept fresh. I also explained that most normal Americans are not going to buy every new model that TiVo releases.
I doubt if that will matter to TiVo though.


----------



## joewom

Jed1 said:


> The only way we will know when the Priority Update starts for the Premieres is if Margret mentions it. The problem is where will she mention it, in the Roamio thread she already started or will she start a new thread in this section.
> She has already mentioned the update to Amazon Prime in the Roamio thread. I severely doubt you will hear anything from TiVo support. The last thing they told me is there is no ETA for the roll out.
> 
> At best we can only hope the update comes once all the Roamios get the update. This will include all the general release Roamios. It will be hard to judge if we are actually getting a Priority update for the Premieres on this forum as most members have moved onto the Roamio. As you can tell there is not much going on in this section.
> 
> I did a survey for TiVo the other weekend regarding my Premieres and I gave it marginal marks and I explained in the comments section from my past experiences it does not matter how well the unit performs if it is not going to be updated and kept fresh. I also explained that most normal Americans are not going to buy every new model that TiVo releases.
> I doubt if that will matter to TiVo though.


I check at least every other day. If I get the update I will update on here.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> I check at least every other day. If I get the update I will update on here.


just got a reply from support still no time frame for premiere


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> just got a reply from support still no time frame for premiere


I bet they will give you the same answer till general roll out.


----------



## Jed1

joewom said:


> I check at least every other day. If I get the update I will update on here.


I have been checking everyday. I am going to stop as I am only aggravating myself.



ajwees41 said:


> just got a reply from support still no time frame for premiere


I called TiVo today to see if I can get some type of deal to move up to the Roamio as I told them about no time frame for the Amazon Prime/1P update.
The CSR said unofficially that us Premiere owners will get the update after all the Roamio and Mini customers. The time frame will be somewhere in March. 
Since I bought a Prime membership in late January I will only wait until early March to start looking at a Roku or Amazon Fire TV box. They could not offer me any deal to swap out my Premieres. I still have one and half years of warranty coverage on them yet so I guess I am in this for a while.

It appears that this maybe the new way that the Priority Updates are done. Priority Roamio and minis first, then the general roll out to Roamio and minis, the Priority Update for Premiere owners, and then the general roll out to Premiere owners.
The sad thing is if there is only a small amount of Premieres signed up for the Priority update, it is possible that the general roll out will be the same day as the Priority update. So it almost makes Priority update useless for the Premieres.



joewom said:


> I bet they will give you the same answer till general roll out.


From what I was told today the Premiere owners will get the update after all Roamio and mini owners get the update from the general roll out. It will most likely be somewhere in March when the Premiere owners get the update. This also is not guaranteed.


----------



## joewom

Jed1 said:


> I have been checking everyday. I am going to stop as I am only aggravating myself.
> 
> I called TiVo today to see if I can get some type of deal to move up to the Roamio as I told them about no time frame for the Amazon Prime/1P update.
> The CSR said unofficially that us Premiere owners will get the update after all the Roamio and Mini customers. The time frame will be somewhere in March.
> Since I bought a Prime membership in late January I will only wait until early March to start looking at a Roku or Amazon Fire TV box. They could not offer me any deal to swap out my Premieres. I still have one and half years of warranty coverage on them yet so I guess I am in this for a while.
> 
> It appears that this maybe the new way that the Priority Updates are done. Priority Roamio and minis first, then the general roll out to Roamio and minis, the Priority Update for Premiere owners, and then the general roll out to Premiere owners.
> The sad thing is if there is only a small amount of Premieres signed up for the Priority update, it is possible that the general roll out will be the same day as the Priority update. So it almost makes Priority update useless for the Premieres.
> 
> From what I was told today the Premiere owners will get the update after all Roamio and mini owners get the update from the general roll out. It will most likely be somewhere in March when the Premiere owners get the update. This also is not guaranteed.


Their products are way more reliable then Their CSRs.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I have been checking everyday. I am going to stop as I am only aggravating myself.
> 
> From what I was told today the Premiere owners will get the update after all Roamio and mini owners get the update from the general roll out. It will most likely be somewhere in March when the Premiere owners get the update. This also is not guaranteed.


I have my Premiere signed up but not my Roamio. I'll let you know which gets it first. I check before 6am.

I'm going to miss the download ability on my Premiere, but such is progress.


----------



## joewom

JoeKustra said:


> I have my Premiere signed up but not my Roamio. I'll let you know which gets it first. I check before 6am.
> 
> I'm going to miss the download ability on my Premiere, but such is progress.


What you mean download ability?


----------



## JoeKustra

joewom said:


> What you mean download ability?


From observation and from the TiVo web site, access to Amazon content will be streaming only and the Premiere's download option will not be available. It's how the Roamio works now. Don't shoot the messenger. There is a table on tivo.com comparing Amazon features.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/amazon/session/L3NpZC9HMlN3SFBlbQ==


----------



## tatergator1

JoeKustra said:


> From observation and from the TiVo web site, access to Amazon content will be streaming only and the Premiere's download option will not be available. It's how the Roamio works now. Don't shoot the messenger. There is a table on tivo.com comparing Amazon features.
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/amazon/session/L3NpZC9HMlN3SFBlbQ==


Roamio users have reported that, while you lose direct access to Amazon Downloads from the Tivo itself, it is still possible to initiate a download of Amazon content from the Amazon website and have it sent to a linked Tivo box.


----------



## joewom

JoeKustra said:


> From observation and from the TiVo web site, access to Amazon content will be streaming only and the Premiere's download option will not be available. It's how the Roamio works now. Don't shoot the messenger. There is a table on tivo.com comparing Amazon features.
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/259/kw/amazon/session/L3NpZC9HMlN3SFBlbQ==


What tatergater said. He was faster. So I deleted my comment.


----------



## JoeKustra

tatergator1 said:


> Roamio users have reported that, while you lose direct access to Amazon Downloads from the Tivo itself, it is still possible to initiate a download of Amazon content from the Amazon website and have it sent to a linked Tivo box.


You're both right. I probably shouldn't even comment on the Amazon upgrades. I don't subscribe anymore but it's nice to watch the trailers. I only looked into the downloads since it's part of the network diagnostics (which seem to be orphaned).


----------



## ajwees41

looks like Tivo is pushing the Roamio line even in updates. Roamios and Mini's will get the 20.4.6 update first then Premiere after no telling when Roamios and mini will b done and the Premiere starts getting it.


----------



## jrtroo

It's not necessarily a linear roll out, but the're was an issues with premiers that caused some rework on tivos side. 

TiVo needs to sell boxes and service, of course the latest and greatest gets more love first. They are a business after all.


----------



## ajwees41

jrtroo said:


> It's not necessarily a linear roll out, but the're was an issues with premiers that caused some rework on tivos side.
> 
> TiVo needs to sell boxes and service, of course the latest and greatest gets more love first. They are a business after all.


but for them to hold premiere till the others are done seems unnecessary since they usually release updates for all boxes if it's available. The way support said it there was no issues just premiers got put at the end.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> but for them to hold premiere till the others are done seems unnecessary since they usually release updates for all boxes if it's available. The way support said it there was no issues just premiers got put at the end.


There is more to to get it to work with slower older hardware. Reason the original iPad stoped getting updates back with iOS 5. Something's won't work or require more tweaks.

There will come a time those boxes won't get anymore updates just the nature of technology.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> There is more to to get it to work with slower older hardware. Reason the original iPad stoped getting updates back with iOS 5. Something's won't work or require more tweaks.
> 
> There will come a time those boxes won't get anymore updates just the nature of technology.


if it's slower why load the latest software on it? why not just push 20.4.6 to mini and roamio?


----------



## Jed1

Since it is Valentines Day I thought TiVo would surprise us Premiere owners with some Priority Update love.
I checked both my Premieres and no love from TiVo, just disappointment.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> Since it is Valentines Day I thought TiVo would surprise us Premiere owners with some Priority Update love.
> I checked both my Premieres and no love from TiVo, just disappointment.


hopefully we get it by March like support said.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> if it's slower why load the latest software on it? why not just push 20.4.6 to mini and roamio?


What you talking about that is exactly what they did and now working to get it to work on the premier.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> What you talking about that is exactly what they did and now working to get it to work on the premier.


Is there proof it's slower, or just guessing? I think what support said was true premiere gets it last.


----------



## bradleys

I think it is mostly assumptions... We know that the Premiere priority update was scheduled to start a couple of weeks ago and it was pulled back on the last day.

Likely the beta testers found a show stopper at the last moment and tivo needed some time to address the issue.

We don't know if the issue was with core tivo functionality or with the new Amazon app... Either way, just a little patience and the update will ship for Premieres.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> Is there proof it's slower, or just guessing? I think what support said was true premiere gets it last.


No it's fact that the premier is slower the then the roamio. Why do you think it didn't get Amazon and vudu on the last update? It takes longer to load apps while not much it does. It's older and the processor is slower.


----------



## joewom

Just got an email from tivo that General roll out of the update is about to begin for roamios.


----------



## JoeKustra

joewom said:


> Just got an email from tivo that General roll out of the update is about to begin for roamios.


I just got mine. I'm on the list for my Premiere, but not the Roamio.


----------



## ajwees41

JoeKustra said:


> I just got mine. I'm on the list for my Premiere, but not the Roamio.


 no email for premiere, but I don't have Roamios Joe you most likely got the Roamio email


----------



## Jed1

I just looked at my upstairs Premiere and the service connection time has cycled to 2:12 AM. It will take almost a week to get back to the late afternoon. I suspect no update for the Premiers this week unless TiVo advances the service connection time on my boxes.


----------



## Arcady

The connection time has nothing to do with it.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> no email for premiere, but I don't have Roamios Joe you most likely got the Roamio email


Yes I stated I got it for roamio. I've had the update the first batch but waiting on my xl4 to update. Some think it will happen after all the roamio so I figured I would say that started.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> I just looked at my upstairs Premiere and the service connection time has cycled to 2:12 AM. It will take almost a week to get back to the late afternoon. I suspect no update for the Premiers this week unless TiVo advances the service connection time on my boxes.


so have both of mine next cal in 1A.M.


----------



## ajwees41

joewom said:


> No it's fact that the premier is slower the then the roamio. Why do you think it didn't get Amazon and vudu on the last update? It takes longer to load apps while not much it does. It's older and the processor is slower.


they didn't get them then because tivo wants users to upgrade, but we stil got 20.4.5 and now with the software being nearly the same tivo should still support Premieres for awhile.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> they didn't get them then because tivo wants users to upgrade, but we stil got 20.4.5 and now with the software being nearly the same tivo should still support Premieres for awhile.


If they wanted you to upgrade they wouldn't get them at all. It is more to it to make sure the slower hardware still provides a good user experience. Period!

What I read it has more to do with the switching of hd and Ed menus then anything else.


----------



## ajwees41

Reply from TiVo Support Andrew,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with the Premiere update.

Premiere S4 DVRs are not receiving this update at this time. When the software update becomes available, it will be automatically be pushed to your Premiere or Premiere4 DVR. If you had signed up through tivo.com/priority prior to 2/16/2015 this update being available, your DVR will also receive this version. Looks like if you signed up after today no update.


----------



## JoeKustra

ajwees41 said:


> no email for premiere, but I don't have Roamios Joe you most likely got the Roamio email


No email. I saw the Pending message so I did a cold boot. I was trying to delete a program that wouldn't delete, but that's a different tale.

Unless you mean the TiVo message. That was on the screen after the boot.


----------



## joewom

JoeKustra said:


> No email. I saw the Pending message so I did a cold boot. I was trying to delete a program that wouldn't delete, but that's a different tale.
> 
> Unless you mean the TiVo message. That was on the screen after the boot.


Tivo sent out an email about the update and what it entails. Specifically one pass. And a shirt thing on power saver.


----------



## ajwees41

Arcady said:


> The connection time has nothing to do with it.


is there any way to know why the calls change from the evening to morning or morning to evening? you would think the software updates would be late at night.


----------



## Arcady

I figured it was working around any scheduled recordings or suggestions.

I don't see how it can set the update time based on a future update that it doesn't know about until it has downloaded it.


----------



## ajwees41

it isn't coming anytime soon. 
Due to unforseen circumstances, that update to the Premiere will not be happening as scheduled. Premiere S4 DVRs are not receiving this update at this time. When the software update becomes available, it will be automatically be pushed to your Premiere or Premiere4 DVR. If you had signed up through tivo.com/priority prior to this update being available, your DVR will also receive this version.

The reference number for this inquiry is 150216-003438. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
Shad


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> it isn't coming anytime soon.
> Due to unforseen circumstances, that update to the Premiere will not be happening as scheduled. Premiere S4 DVRs are not receiving this update at this time. When the software update becomes available, it will be automatically be pushed to your Premiere or Premiere4 DVR. If you had signed up through tivo.com/priority prior to this update being available, your DVR will also receive this version.
> 
> The reference number for this inquiry is 150216-003438. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Shad


Margret tweeted this yesterday when asked about the 1P update for the Premeires:


> Not yet. I'll know more this week.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567891692814086144


----------



## changk

ajwees41 said:


> is there any way to know why the calls change from the evening to morning or morning to evening? you would think the software updates would be late at night.


My understanding is that the next scheduled call is a staggered and somewhat random thing. I think the general idea goes back to when TiVos needed to connect via phone line rather than over the internet. You don't want all TiVo boxes trying connect, both to the local ISP / POP and to the TiVo servers, at the same time. It may be less of an issue nowadays, but staggering still makes sense.

Keep in mind too that just because an update is downloaded, it's not installed until the device is rebooted. That's the _Pending Restart_ status, so that your box doesn't reboot while you're watching primetime TV. It will reboot itself in the overnight hours, unless you do it yourself earlier.


----------



## ajwees41

changk said:


> My understanding is that the next scheduled call is a staggered and somewhat random thing. I think the general idea goes back to when TiVos needed to connect via phone line rather than over the internet. You don't want all TiVo boxes trying connect, both to the local ISP / POP and to the TiVo servers, at the same time. It may be less of an issue nowadays, but staggering still makes sense.
> 
> Keep in mind too that just because an update is downloaded, it's not installed until the device is rebooted. That's the _Pending Restart_ status, so that your box doesn't reboot while you're watching primetime TV. It will reboot itself in the overnight hours, unless you do it yourself earlier.


thanks I have 2 premieres and they used to call in around the same time of day, but one now does in the morning the other in the afternoon.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> Margret tweeted this yesterday when asked about the 1P update for the Premeires:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567891692814086144


hope she posts an update this is the first she said anything after she posted about the delay shortly after posting it would go live after the superbowl.


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> hope she posts an update this is the first she said anything after she posted about the delay shortly after posting it would go live after the superbowl.


I realized this morning that the delay could be related to the idea that the Premieres will be supporting the old Season Pass on the SD menus and the new One Pass on the HD menus.
Margret stated in the bug fixes that a bug was fixed in Season Pass using the SD menus.


> - Fixed a problem where modifying a *Season Pass in SD menus* would set it to record on "all channels"


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386574#post10386574

TiVo may wanted to delay the roll out to the Premieres as this may cause special issues and bugs related to this one item. This way they can focus on the Premiere software independently of the Roamio.

Of course this torpedoes my second class customer theory.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> I realized this morning that the delay could be related to the idea that the Premieres will be supporting the old Season Pass on the SD menus and the new One Pass on the HD menus.
> Margret stated in the bug fixes that a bug was fixed in Season Pass using the SD menus.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386574#post10386574
> 
> TiVo may wanted to delay the roll out to the Premieres as this may cause special issues and bugs related to this one item. This way they can focus on the Premiere software independently of the Roamio.
> 
> Of course this torpedoes my second class customer theory.


The Premiere and Roamio are on the same code now, so it should not need to be rewritten, Sounds more like they want more Roamio sales.


----------



## bradleys

ajwees41 said:


> The Premiere and Roamio are on the same code now, so it should not need to be rewritten, Sounds more like they want more Roamio sales.


I disagree, they have had a few issues for some unknown reason between the two platforms. It is very plausible that it may have something to do with inconsistencies between the SD and HD menus.

The Premiere was delayed from the priority group just a few days before it was supposed to start rolling - I expect someone from the beta group found a critical bug.

The Amazon Delay was the same thing - they had to deal with some incompatibility issues...


----------



## NorthAlabama

bradleys said:


> The Premiere was delayed from the priority group just a few days before it was supposed to start rolling - I expect someone from the beta group found a critical bug.


this was my line of thought when it was pulled abruptly.


----------



## ajwees41

bradleys said:


> I disagree, they have had a few issues for some unknown reason between the two platforms. It is very plausible that it may have something to do with inconsistencies between the SD and HD menus.
> 
> The Premiere was delayed from the priority group just a few days before it was supposed to start rolling - I expect someone from the beta group found a critical bug.
> 
> The Amazon Delay was the same thing - they had to deal with some incompatibility issues...


Doesn't the Roamio do SD menus or are they all HD on Roamio?


----------



## JoeKustra

ajwees41 said:


> Doesn't the Roamio do SD menus or are they all HD on Roamio?


There is no selection for HD or SD. Some displays are still SD, as indicated by lack of real time audio and use of the beep. It can be confusing.


----------



## ajwees41

JoeKustra said:


> There is no selection for HD or SD. Some displays are still SD, as indicated by lack of real time audio and use of the beep. It can be confusing.


Joe do you mean on the Roamio the display settings does not have an option to choose between SD and HD menus?


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> Joe do you mean on the Roamio the display settings does not have an option to choose between SD and HD menus?


That is correct. The Roamio only has the menu system in HD. The Premieres have the option to chose SD menu or HD menu.
It appears that the SD menu on the Premiere will retain the old Season Pass and the HD menu will be converted to the new One Pass. 
The SD menu will not have Amazon Prime or Vudu as these are exclusive to the HD menu users.


----------



## JoeKustra

ajwees41 said:


> Joe do you mean on the Roamio the display settings does not have an option to choose between SD and HD menus?


What he said.


----------



## Arcady

Jed1 said:


> It appears that the SD menu on the Premiere will retain the old Season Pass and the HD menu will be converted to the new One Pass.


Stop telling this to people. This is wrong.


----------



## ajwees41

Arcady said:


> Stop telling this to people. This is wrong.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> What's wrong with it?


It's true. I have a mini updated and is connected to an xl4 and it still calls everything one pass. It can change create a season pass however it calls it one pass. I can't see it retaining anything just because it's an hd menu if the mini can do it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

ajwees41 said:


> What's wrong with it?


That Premieres will still be able to create and update the old SPs in the SD menus. They will be 1Ps no matter which menus you use (i.e., you can't have more than one for a given show), and all existing SPs will be converted to 1Ps just like they were done on Roamios.


----------



## Jed1

I don't think anybody is getting the idea of what I am talking about here. One of the main complaints some power users have with 1P is they lost the ability to schedule multiple season passes for the same show but on different channels. This is explained in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10396423#post10396423



> I've seen other complain and discuss this issue in various threads, but I want to see if anyone has a solution. *Before OnePass, it was possible to set up multiple Season Passes for the same show but on different channels.* I used this ALOT. An example - Law and Order SVU. One season pass for NBC to record all new episodes. And a second season pass on USA to record repeats. I has it setup to keep up to 10 of the repeat USA shows. This way, anytime there was nothing to watch, I would be able to just pick an old SVU to watch. And with the NBC season pass, I got all of the new ones. One important feature of this is the 10 episodes on the USA season pass just keep replacing each other and left alone the new NBC season pass. This was very important as I never worried about losing a new episode of SVU.
> 
> Now with the new OnePass, Tivo took away this feature from us, which I know upsets a lot of people. My question is, Is there any way of duplicating what I used to do (and I'm sure others do as well). I know you can set Channel to "All" and Record to "New and Repeats". This will get the new episodes on NBC and the repeats on other channels (but the capability to select what channel was taken away). But the big problem I see is the new episodes can be deleted at anytime. If you know anything about SVU, you know there are TONS of episodes on all of the time. So it could record the new epidode on Wed night and then by Thursday afternoon, it could be deleted because 10 repeat epidodes were recorded on another channel. This is a problem. You can say, just mark the new episode as Keep until I delete, but I should not have to remember to go in there every Wed night to mark it. Tivo is suppose to make TV watching easier, not more difficult. Not a fan of this at all.
> 
> Any thoughts?


In Margret's release notes for 20.4.6 she mentions a bug fix for SP using SD menus on the Premiere.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386574#post10386574


> - Fixed a problem where modifying a *Season Pass in SD menus* would set it to record on all channels"


Now if TiVo was going to eliminate Season Pass from the Premieres SD menu then why issue a bug fix for it.

It is *SUGGESTED* by me, those users that still want to make multiple season passes for the same show on different channels, can use a Premiere using the SD menu system. Since the unit is independent of the other units in the home it will record the shows the way the user wants them. 
The devices running 1P will still see all the recordings made by the Premiere using the SD menu system.

I see that joewom has a Premiere XL4 that is running 20.4.5c along with the Roamios and minis that have 20.4.6. If he is using multiple season passes for the same show on different channels on his Premeire, that unit will continue to record this way.
If he wants to retain that functionality after the Premieres get 1P he can switch that unit over to the SD menu system. If he then decides that he doesn't need the old SP functionality then he can switch it to the HD menu system.

Again I am basing this idea on the fact that Margret issued a bug fix in 20.4.6 for Season Pass in SD menus. If anybody has anything to refute this then please post it. It also suggests then that Margret is wrong or she has a serious typo in her release notes.


----------



## Arcady

Jed1 said:


> It is *SUGGESTED* by me, those users that still want to make multiple season passes for the same show on different channels, can use a Premiere using the SD menu system.


Your suggestion is wrong.


----------



## Jed1

Arcady said:


> Your suggestion is wrong.


How is it wrong?????
And how do you know that it is wrong????


----------



## joewom

Jed1 said:


> I don't think anybody is getting the idea of what I am talking about here. One of the main complaints some power users have with 1P is they lost the ability to schedule multiple season passes for the same show but on different channels. This is explained in this thread:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10396423#post10396423
> 
> In Margret's release notes for 20.4.6 she mentions a bug fix for SP using SD menus on the Premiere.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386574#post10386574
> 
> Now if TiVo was going to eliminate Season Pass from the Premieres SD menu then why issue a bug fix for it.
> 
> It is *SUGGESTED* by me, those users that still want to make multiple season passes for the same show on different channels, can use a Premiere using the SD menu system. Since the unit is independent of the other units in the home it will record the shows the way the user wants them.
> The devices running 1P will still see all the recordings made by the Premiere using the SD menu system.
> 
> I see that joewom has a Premiere XL4 that is running 20.4.5c along with the Roamios and minis that have 20.4.6. If he is using multiple season passes for the same show on different channels on his Premeire, that unit will continue to record this way.
> If he wants to retain that functionality after the Premieres get 1P he can switch that unit over to the SD menu system. If he then decides that he doesn't need the old SP functionality then he can switch it to the HD menu system.
> 
> Again I am basing this idea on the fact that Margret issued a bug fix in 20.4.6 for Season Pass in SD menus. If anybody has anything to refute this then please post it. It also suggests then that Margret is wrong or she has a serious typo in her release notes.


I think she forgot to add now onepass like she did on others. There is no way they will keep season pass for SD menus and onepass for HD. No way!


----------



## bradleys

Jed1 said:


> I don't think anybody is getting the idea of what I am talking about here.


@Jed,

If Arcady says no that specifically I would take the hint.


----------



## Arcady

Jed1 said:


> How is it wrong?????
> And how do you know that it is wrong????


Season Passes became OnePasses in the database structure of the TiVo. The SD menu is just a different way of accessing the same data. This has been confirmed by using tools that access the SP/1P system from outside the TiVo box.

A one-line bug fix comment that failed to mention "now OnePass" is really not evidence of what you are suggesting. Just like the thread where someone assumed "later this year" for Premiere updates meant the end of the year. You can't take every comment from TiVo literally.


----------



## joewom

Arcady said:


> Season Passes became OnePasses in the database structure of the TiVo. The SD menu is just a different way of accessing the same data. This has been confirmed by using tools that access the SP/1P system from outside the TiVo box.
> 
> A one-line bug fix comment that failed to mention "now OnePass" is really not evidence of what you are suggesting. Just like the thread where someone assumed "later this year" for Premiere updates meant the end of the year. You can't take every comment from TiVo literally.


I assumed later this year was tomorrow. So disappointed when I was wrong. That must mean its end of the year. J/K!!


----------



## slowbiscuit

I assumed we'll be waiting a long time for Jed1 to admit he was wrong when the update for Premieres comes out and all his SPs are now 1Ps no matter how he accesses them...


----------



## joewom

slowbiscuit said:


> I assumed we'll be waiting a long time for Jed1 to admit he was wrong when the update for Premieres comes out and all his SPs are now 1Ps no matter how he accesses them...


Lol later this year!


----------



## MHunter1

slowbiscuit said:


> we'll be waiting a long time for Jed1 to admit he was wrong... and all his SPs are now 1Ps


I understand Jed1's confusion since TiVoMargret's release notes referred to Premiere's "Season Passes" and the official OnePass FAQ at TiVo's website says "If you choose SD menus, you will see the Season Pass feature".

You can't blame Jed1 for interpreting those words to imply that traditional SPs are staying for SD menus. I had to email Margret directly to clarify that attempting to add a second SP in the SDUI will just modify the existing one.

Many long-time supporters of the TiVo brand are in denial that these major changes to core usability (OnePass, no ungrouping) are being forced upon us, so we have to respect the frustration they are experiencing and offer solutions on dealing with the new limitations.

20.4.6 Release Notes (Roamio):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525170

20.4.6 Cannot Ungroup My Shows List:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525757

OnePass FAQ (see "Compatibility"):
http://www.tivo.com/onepass


----------



## ajwees41

what tivo menus are still SD without an HD version? I thought all menus had both SD and HD now. Why doesn't tivo just remove the SD menus?


----------



## JoeKustra

ajwees41 said:


> what tivo menus are still SD without an HD version? I thought all menus had both SD and HD now. Why doesn't tivo just remove the SD menus?


I think they are still a work in progress. Consider that to get to the 1P Recording defaults (HD) you have to go through two SD menus. BTW, one option is missing in the defaults too, and has to be changed in the 1P manager. Not a problem, just an oversight.


----------



## joewom

Tivo website has current software as 20.4.6 for premiers but not update.


----------



## Jed1

MHunter1 said:


> I understand Jed1's confusion since TiVoMargret's release notes referred to Premiere's "Season Passes" and the official OnePass FAQ at TiVo's website says "If you choose SD menus, you will see the Season Pass feature".
> 
> You can't blame Jed1 for interpreting those words to imply that traditional SPs are staying for SD menus. I had to email Margret directly to clarify that attempting to add a second SP in the SDUI will just modify the existing one.
> 
> Many long-time supporters of the TiVo brand are in denial that these major changes to core usability (OnePass, no ungrouping) are being forced upon us, so we have to respect the frustration they are experiencing and offer solutions on dealing with the new limitations.
> 
> 20.4.6 Release Notes (Roamio):
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525170
> 
> 20.4.6 Cannot Ungroup My Shows List:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525757
> 
> OnePass FAQ (see "Compatibility"):
> http://www.tivo.com/onepass


Thanks for the civilized reply. All I was trying to do is suggest a possible work around for the multiple SP problem.
I based my idea on what is posted by TiVo in the One Pass FAQs and Margret's bug fix in her 20.4.6 release notes.
I also emailed Margret over two days ago asking if SP will remain in the SDUI of the Premieres but I never heard back from her.
I understand if she does not reply as she is busy with bugs from the 20.4.6 release and this is not a bug.

What has to be understood if I have to choose between unsubstantiated replies from average forum posters or information from people who work for TiVo, then I will have to pick TiVo's words as it is their device.

Here is a rehash of what TiVo has said.


> How does OnePass work with my *Premiere Season Pass*?
> 
> OnePass is available in HD menus only. If you choose the *Standard Definition (SD) menus*, then, you will see the *Season Pass feature*.


http://www.tivo.com/onepass
Select the FAQ tab and then go to the "Compatibility between DVRs".



> - Fixed a problem where modifying a *Season Pass in SD menus* would set it to record on all channels"


This is from Margret's 20.4.6 release notes.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386574#post10386574

Of course if you go to TiVo software version 20.4.6 information and go to the "Latest TiVo software version by model and select the Premieres you will notice that they all say 20.4.6. 
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311/kw/one pass

And if you go to the Additional Support Documentation and select Premiere you will see a list of bugs for 20.4.6. There is even one for the Premiere using the SDUI, which is issue 370392. And these bugs are different from the Roamios.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2966

On Thursday night Margret mentioned that the Premieres may likely get the update to 20.4.6 within 1 to 2 weeks.


> Note: if you are experiencing this issue on a Premiere, we cannot yet update your box. We believe Cox will be temporarily changing their configuration back early tomorrow morning, which will alleviate the issue for *Premiere* until we can update those boxes as well. *(Likely within 1 to 2 weeks.)*


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10412992#post10412992

Margret posted this on twitter this evening:


> My best guess at this point is in about two weeks.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569255561293754368
These are TiVo's words, not mine.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> Thanks for the civilized reply. All I was trying to do is suggest a possible work around for the multiple SP problem.
> I based my idea on what is posted by TiVo in the One Pass FAQs and Margret's bug fix in her 20.4.6 release notes.
> I also emailed Margret over two days ago asking if SP will remain in the SDUI of the Premieres but I never heard back from her.
> I understand if she does not reply as she is busy with bugs from the 20.4.6 release and this is not a bug.
> 
> What has to be understood if I have to choose between unsubstantiated replies from average forum posters or information from people who work for TiVo, then I will have to pick TiVo's words as it is their device.
> 
> Here is a rehash of what TiVo has said.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/onepass
> Select the FAQ tab and then go to the "Compatibility between DVRs".
> 
> This is from Margret's 20.4.6 release notes.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10386574#post10386574
> 
> Of course if you go to TiVo software version 20.4.6 information and go to the "Latest TiVo software version by model and select the Premieres you will notice that they all say 20.4.6.
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311/kw/one pass
> 
> And if you go to the Additional Support Documentation and select Premiere you will see a list of bugs for 20.4.6. There is even one for the Premiere using the SDUI, which is issue 370392. And these bugs are different from the Roamios.
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2966
> 
> On Thursday night Margret mentioned that the Premieres may likely get the update to 20.4.6 within 1 to 2 weeks.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10412992#post10412992
> 
> Margret posted this on twitter this evening:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569255561293754368
> These are TiVo's words, not mine.


this talking about a SDV issue not onepass Premieres don't even have the initial 20.4.6 release

wonder if the priority list will even matter with this release?


----------



## Jed1

ajwees41 said:


> this talking about a SDV issue not onepass Premieres don't even have the initial 20.4.6 release


This issue has nothing to do with 20.4.6. Cox has made changes to their system in that one division and it is affecting the Premiere and Roamio customers with tuning adapters. TiVo patched the Roamios with 20.4.6 to accept the changes Cox made. The Premieres will not get that patch until they are updated to 20.4.6. In the meantime Cox agreed to change the system back to its previous configuration to stop the Premieres from rebooting.



> Note: if you are experiencing this issue on a Premiere, we cannot yet update your box. We believe Cox will be temporarily changing their configuration back early tomorrow morning, which will alleviate the issue for Premiere until we can update those boxes as well. (Likely within 1 to 2 weeks.)


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10412992#post10412992

What s important to us Premiere owners is Margret is suggesting a 1 to 2 week time line for the 20.4.6 update to hit the Premiere line. That is my main reason for posting the information.


----------



## ajwees41

Jed1 said:


> This issue has nothing to do with 20.4.6. Cox has made changes to their system in that one division and it is affecting the Premiere and Roamio customers with tuning adapters. TiVo patched the Roamios with 20.4.6 to accept the changes Cox made. The Premieres will not get that patch until they are updated to 20.4.6. In the meantime Cox agreed to change the system back to its previous configuration to stop the Premieres from rebooting.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10412992#post10412992
> 
> What s important to us Premiere owners is Margret is suggesting a 1 to 2 week time line for the 20.4.6 update to hit the Premiere line. That is my main reason for posting the information.


Wonder why they don't push the premiere fix now?


----------



## jrtroo

Looks like from Margret that we are around two weeks out...


----------



## joewom

jrtroo said:


> Looks like from Margret that we are around two weeks out...


said that two weeks ago. I dont' look for it anymore. When it happens it will happen. But I am no longer waiting on it based on their timelines. But hopefully when it does come its mostly bug free.


----------



## astrohip

joewom said:


> said that two weeks ago. * I dont' look for it anymore.* When it happens it will happen. But I am no longer waiting on it based on their timelines. But hopefully when it does come its mostly bug free.


Too bad you quit looking. Premieres on the priority list will start getting the update today.


----------



## ajwees41

astrohip said:


> Too bad you quit looking. Premieres on the priority list will start getting the update today.


wonder how many premiere users signed up for the priority list?


----------



## DeWitt

Here is the tweet from Margaret on the Premiere update starting...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569960379704455168


----------



## ajwees41

DeWitt said:


> Here is the tweet from Margaret on the Premiere update starting...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569960379704455168


wish they would fix the update page it took both my TSN's twice probably still will if I try it doesn't say TSN already added.


----------



## joewom

ajwees41 said:


> wonder how many premiere users signed up for the priority list?


I saw her post saying it will be out today so obvisouly I will look today.


----------



## jrtroo

joewom said:


> said that two weeks ago.


I don't think Feb 21 is two weeks ago. Anyhow, it starts today so whohooo.


----------



## joewom

jrtroo said:


> I don't think Feb 21 is two weeks ago. Anyhow, it starts today so whohooo.


I thought it was stated two weeks when it was pulled right before release after the Super Bowl. I could be wrong.


----------



## ajwees41

It's here on one of the premieres


----------



## rahnbo

ajwees41 said:


> wonder how many premiere users signed up for the priority list?


I did yesterday 2/23/2015 as soon as I saw the tweet. Really hoping Prime works because that's really my only complaint about Premiere at this point. Also hope it doesn't break the next to last Android app.


----------



## jrtroo

Tried prime this morning, worked great!

I'm still in shock Premieres are getting this. 



joewom said:


> I thought it was stated two weeks when it was pulled right before release after the Super Bowl. I could be wrong.


Yep, you were mistaken. "delayed, coming soon" was the message, no timing was provided, which threw some into a tizzy that would instead be EOY.


----------



## joewom

jrtroo said:


> Tried prime this morning, worked great!


Mine was not showing on my XL4 even after the update. I hope it is there later today.


----------



## rahnbo

joewom said:


> Mine was not showing on my XL4 even after the update. I hope it is there later today.


Could it be that it needs to be added as a video provider?


----------



## jrtroo

Maybe, but we were told it could take 24-48 hours to show. No rights to ***** just yet!


----------



## ajwees41

jrtroo said:


> Maybe, but we were told it could take 24-48 hours to show. No rights to ***** just yet!


for it to show up on some boxes even before 20.4.6 release sounds like 20.4.6 isn't needed.


----------



## joewom

rahnbo said:


> Could it be that it needs to be added as a video provider?


It was checked in the videos provider list. I made sure it was this morning. It was already checked once updated.


----------



## sheshechic

Prime is available on my XL4 and working very well, despite the system still pending a restart to install the update. It's in the process now, and taking quite a bit of time. So, it seems to me that Prime has been there all along and just needed to be turned on.


----------



## rahnbo

sheshechic said:


> Prime is available on my XL4 and working very well, despite the system still pending a restart to install the update. It's in the process now, and taking quite a bit of time. So, it seems to me that Prime has been there all along and just needed to be turned on.


Amazon has been there but the ability to view free Prime videos hasn't. My thought was it would either replace the old one or require a second icon. Well, that wouldn't make any sense. I'm just rambling until one of my Premieres gets updated.


----------



## joewom

rahnbo said:


> Amazon has been there but the ability to view free Prime videos hasn't. My thought was it would either replace the old one or require a second icon. Well, that wouldn't make any sense. I'm just rambling until one of my Premieres gets updated.


If its the same as the Roamio the one gets replaced that is able to do bout prime and rented or bought movies. If you want to download them you must initiate it from online within your amazon account.


----------



## andyf

Is it an XL4 thing? My regular premiere updated and I have the new Amazon app. My XL4 updated and it's still showing the old Amazon app.


----------



## joewom

andyf said:


> Is it an XL4 thing? My regular premiere updated and I have the new Amazon app. My XL4 updated and it's still showing the old Amazon app.


Could be. As that is what I have and wont know if its there till I get home later today.


----------



## JoeKustra

I miss the complete animation during boot. Same as the Roamio. No, I really don't miss it.


----------



## TerpBE

Is there an easy way to tell if Amazon Prime is working? I just got updated to OnePass, but all the Amazon videos I see listed cost money.

Is there anything I need to do to activate prime (I have a prime membership)?


----------



## mplamann

andyf said:


> Is it an XL4 thing? My regular premiere updated and I have the new Amazon app. My XL4 updated and it's still showing the old Amazon app.


My regular Premiere got the update and also is not showing the new Amazon app, so it isn't just an XL4 thing.


----------



## bradleys

mplamann said:


> My regular Premiere got the update and also is not showing the new Amazon app, so it isn't just an XL4 thing.


Prime isn't specific to the 20.4.6 release - it is simply enabling the service for your TSN.

Sometimes it takes a couple of reboots and sometimes it just takes a little time. If you call TiVo, they will just tell you to wait 24 hours.

Margret also tweeted that Vudu was coming to the Premiere in the Spring.?


----------



## drcos

Now V301...so maybe I won't be playing with Amazon Prime right now...


----------



## joewom

Still no prime on my xl4.


----------



## drcos

More V301... so much for 'a few minutes'
--EDIT-- Working after a restart, as noted above by others, starts up slow, but pretty snappy once its going. Streaming ST: TNG in HD right now.


----------



## DancnDude

TerpBE said:


> Is there an easy way to tell if Amazon Prime is working? I just got updated to OnePass, but all the Amazon videos I see listed cost money.
> 
> Is there anything I need to do to activate prime (I have a prime membership)?


In the Video Providers list, you can choose whether or not to show Paid Amazon shows vs. Amazon Prime Instant.


----------



## joewom

I have prime they didn't update the app picture.


----------



## ajwees41

rahnbo said:


> Amazon has been there but the ability to view free Prime videos hasn't. My thought was it would either replace the old one or require a second icon. Well, that wouldn't make any sense. I'm just rambling until one of my Premieres gets updated.


It's only one Amazon on my premieres even if both are selected in my video providers.


----------



## flip69

When will my Premier XL have One Pass and the Amazon Instant Video App?


----------



## rahnbo

I still don't have the update but oh well between the WiiU and Fire stick I'll live. Perhaps this is obvious but one thing people who did get the update might want to do is check Amazon Instant Video Settings. Go to Amazon > Your Account > Your Prime Instant Video > Settings. Scroll down to the bottom and all your devices should be listed. If not then you probably wouldn't be able to see any Prime content...if anything from Amazon. If I remember correctly most of the apps walk you through this but if the device isn't listed there then its not going to work.

I also think getting Vudu would be AWESOME. It's probably the only service I would buy movies from. In fact I think it is the only one I have ever bought digital movies from but unfortunately only my Blu-Ray player supports it.


----------



## TerpBE

DancnDude said:


> In the Video Providers list, you can choose whether or not to show Paid Amazon shows vs. Amazon Prime Instant.


Under Settings -> Channels right? For me it's only showing one "Amazon Instant Video". My tivo is showing up as an active device on Amazon.com.


----------



## rahnbo

Woo-hoo got it and it works.


----------



## rahnbo

Interesting, in the Amazon Prime Instant Video Settings under registered devices there is a new entry called Tivo Hawaii which must be what Amazon thinks the Premiere that got the update thinks it is called. The actual name of that Premiere is still in the device list from whenever I originally registered it however long ago. I wonder if my second Premiere will get named Tivo Alaska? Or perhaps Tivo Hawaii is just some kind of code name Tivo and Amazon agreed on.

Anyone else notice this behavior?


----------



## joewom

rahnbo said:


> Interesting, in the Amazon Prime Instant Video Settings under registered devices there is a new entry called Tivo Hawaii which must be what Amazon thinks the Premiere that got the update thinks it is called. The actual name of that Premiere is still in the device list from whenever I originally registered it however long ago. I wonder if my second Premiere will get named Tivo Alaska? Or perhaps Tivo Hawaii is just some kind of code name Tivo and Amazon agreed on.
> 
> Anyone else notice this behavior?


Yes I noticed this months ago on my roamio tivos they show up tivo hawaii for some reason.


----------



## beeman65

Last night I noticed the icon changed for Amazon but it still said 'Instant Video'. I decided to try it and it loaded the new app! I didn't have time to sign in and play something. I didn't have the 20.4.6 update yet

The update was installed this morning and I signed in to Amazon and played an episode of Band of Brothers and everything worked great.


----------



## tatergator1

It's clear that the new Amazon App doesn't require 20.4.6, it's just done on Tivo's servers via TSN authorization to display the App in software. I've not poked around my 2-tuner Premiere in the last few days to check status, but it should be on 20.4.6 by now since I was on the Priority List.

What I did noticed about 2-3 days ago is that the Amazon App on my Roamio had some subtle visual changes. Previously, the spinning circle for loading in the Amazon app was yellow, it's now an off-white color. Also, I swear the font changed slightly. The most noticeable change for me was that the edges of the app were cut off a little more. It was slightly present previously where a portion of a letter might be cut off on the edge of the screen due to the overscan setting of my DLP set (can't find any settings on the TV to compensate). The edge of screen cut-off has increased since the above-noted changes.

I'd be curious if any Premiere owner could chime in on the color of the spinning "Loading" circle, as well as anything users with both Roamio and Premiere boxes have noticed. It almost seems like the Amazon App was updated for all Tivo platforms 2-3 days ago, presumably for compatibility with the Premiere boxes.


----------



## ajwees41

tatergator1 said:


> It's clear that the new Amazon App doesn't require 20.4.6, it's just done on Tivo's servers via TSN authorization to display the App in software. I've not poked around my 2-tuner Premiere in the last few days to check status, but it should be on 20.4.6 by now since I was on the Priority List.
> 
> What I did noticed about 2-3 days ago is that the Amazon App on my Roamio had some subtle visual changes. Previously, the spinning circle for loading in the Amazon app was yellow, it's now an off-white color. Also, I swear the font changed slightly. The most noticeable change for me was that the edges of the app were cut off a little more. It was slightly present previously where a portion of a letter might be cut off on the edge of the screen due to the overscan setting of my DLP set (can't find any settings on the TV to compensate). The edge of screen cut-off has increased since the above-noted changes.
> 
> I'd be curious if any Premiere owner could chime in on the color of the spinning "Loading" circle, as well as anything users with both Roamio and Premiere boxes have noticed. It almost seems like the Amazon App was updated for all Tivo platforms 2-3 days ago, presumably for compatibility with the Premiere boxes.


the circle is white on my 2 tuner premiere


----------



## ajwees41

rahnbo said:


> Interesting, in the Amazon Prime Instant Video Settings under registered devices there is a new entry called Tivo Hawaii which must be what Amazon thinks the Premiere that got the update thinks it is called. The actual name of that Premiere is still in the device list from whenever I originally registered it however long ago. I wonder if my second Premiere will get named Tivo Alaska? Or perhaps Tivo Hawaii is just some kind of code name Tivo and Amazon agreed on.
> 
> Anyone else notice this behavior?


yes both my premieres are Tivo Hawaii's the tivo's also listed as the old names also.


----------



## A.VOID

Prime is available now for premiere?


----------



## bradleys

A.VOID said:


> Prime is available now for premiere?


Yes, and Vudu is coming with the spring release.


----------



## TerpBE

TerpBE said:


> Under Settings -> Channels right? For me it's only showing one "Amazon Instant Video". My tivo is showing up as an active device on Amazon.com.


I forced a connection to tivo, and now prime is working fine.


----------



## TerpBE

Ok, I've been playing around with OnePass and noticed a few strange things:

1) I created a 1P for Band of Brothers. All episodes are on Amazon Prime, but when I look in the folder in My Shows a couple of the episodes show up as "Not Currently Available". This seems like a bug - is there any known fix?

2) If I search for "Little Pim", it gives me several matches for Amazon Prime. But, when I select one of the, the only options it gives me are "Watch Now" and "Create a WishList Search". It doesn't give me an option to add the streaming video or create a OnePass, so there's no way to add it to My Shows. Anybody know a work-around?


----------



## rahnbo

TerpBE said:


> Ok, I've been playing around with OnePass and noticed a few strange things:
> 
> 1) I created a 1P for Band of Brothers. All episodes are on Amazon Prime, but when I look in the folder in My Shows a couple of the episodes show up as "Not Currently Available". This seems like a bug - is there any known fix?
> 
> 2) If I search for "Little Pim", it gives me several matches for Amazon Prime. But, when I select one of the, the only options it gives me are "Watch Now" and "Create a WishList Search". It doesn't give me an option to add the streaming video or create a OnePass, so there's no way to add it to My Shows. Anybody know a work-around?


I tried your scenario and a few others with the same results and the only thing I can figure out is that if a show isn't available both via broadcast lineup and streaming (only on streaming) then a One Pass can't be created for it. Not optimal for the whole One Pass thing but at least can be added to the Amazon/Netflix watch lists individually from within those apps.


----------



## Arcady

rahnbo said:


> I tried your scenario and a few others with the same results and the only thing I can figure out is that if a show isn't available both via broadcast lineup and streaming (only on streaming) then a One Pass can't be created for it. Not optimal for the whole One Pass thing but at least can be added to the Amazon/Netflix watch lists individually from within those apps.


That can't be right. I created OnePasses for Bosch on Amazon Prime, and House of Cards on Netflix, and neither has ever aired on TV.


----------



## rahnbo

HOC being a Netflix original and Bosch being an Amazon original perhaps is the ticket?


----------



## cherry ghost

What's happening with Band of Brothers is probably similar to Bosch when it first became available. After someone contacted Maragret, it was fixed.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525628&highlight=Bosch

I contacted her about some movies that are available through the app but not TiVo search. I only gave her a few examples, but there are probably many more.

Not sure about "Little Pim." As far as I can tell, it's an instructional video that was originally only available on DVD. Since it's not technically a movie or TV series, adding it to My Shows might not ever be possible.


----------



## rahnbo

cherry ghost said:


> What's happening with Band of Brothers is probably similar to Bosch when it first became available. After someone contacted Maragret, it was fixed.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525628&highlight=Bosch
> 
> I contacted her about some movies that are available through the app but not TiVo search. I only gave her a few examples, but there are probably many more.
> 
> Not sure about "Little Pim." As far as I can tell, it's an instructional video that was originally only available on DVD. Since it's not technically a movie or TV series, adding it to My Shows might not ever be possible.


Looks like I'll sadly have to update my trusted old Android app. While it handles existing season passes under the One Pass umbrella pretty well between broadcast, Amazon, and Netflix) it doesn't seem to deal with a new streaming only pass very poorly. Working with a pass like Broad City that is both currently airing and streaming works fine but trying to get anything else out of hurts my eyes. Could just be growing pains though (not the awful sitcom). Can anyone confirm how well the latest Android app deals with this? I had read so many poor things about it that I simply avoided it... Maybe I'll sneak it on my wife's phone and see what happens. I have the APK's anyway and she rarely uses the Tivo app.


----------



## bradleys

rahnbo said:


> Looks like I'll sadly have to update my trusted old Android app. While it handles existing season passes under the One Pass umbrella pretty well between broadcast, Amazon, and Netflix) it doesn't seem to deal with a new streaming only pass very poorly. Working with a pass like Broad City that is both currently airing and streaming works fine but trying to get anything else out of hurts my eyes. Could just be growing pains though (not the awful sitcom). Can anyone confirm how well the latest Android app deals with this? I had read so many poor things about it that I simply avoided it... Maybe I'll sneak it on my wife's phone and see what happens. I have the APK's anyway and she rarely uses the Tivo app.


During CES they announced a brand new / completely redesigned Android app that is scheduled for March. They also announced a Chromecast and Roku device (that I expect is based on the redesigned Android app)

http://pr.tivo.com/press-releases/t...rototype-line-at-2015-ces-nasdaq-tivo-1167279


> TiVo nDVR and TiVo everywhere
> TiVo partners will receive private demonstrations of an ever-evolving nDVR solution, 4k demonstration platforms as well as a more portable TiVo experience for Chromecast and Roku devices. TiVo will also be demoing a completely rebuilt and optimized Android mobile application coming in March and rolling out premium sideloading to iOS users in the coming months.


----------



## killerdcc

Am I the only one that still does not have access to Prime on a Premiere? Multiple forced calls and reboots to no avail.


----------



## rahnbo

killerdcc said:


> Am I the only one that still does not have access to Prime on a Premiere? Multiple forced calls and reboots to no avail.


One of mine got it and the other still has not. Both TSN's were put in at the same time. I guess it happens when it happens.


----------



## nrc

killerdcc said:


> Am I the only one that still does not have access to Prime on a Premiere? Multiple forced calls and reboots to no avail.


Did you register for the priority list?


----------



## killerdcc

nrc said:


> Did you register for the priority list?


I did. I have also registered in the past; is the priority list lifetime per device or do you have to do it every time?


----------



## rahnbo

killerdcc said:


> I did. I have also registered in the past; is the priority list lifetime per device or do you have to do it every time?


Every time, unless there is a super secret list I don't know about.

BTW, just noticed that Amazon Prime and Netflix shows are showing up in the Android app searches.


----------



## whm

March 5. Still no One Pass update on my Premiere.....


----------



## rahnbo

whm said:


> March 5. Still no One Pass update on my Premiere.....


Don't feel bad. I put both on the priority list and only one got it. Somehow my wife thinks this is my fault like when sports shows I don't even watch cause her shows to run over.


----------



## JWhites

astrohip said:


> Too bad you quit looking. Premieres on the priority list will start getting the update today.


Yeah right. I was on the priority list since January and it's now March and still no update.


----------



## Big Deficit

Finally got the update. Not having Amazon Prime access was sorely missed and the reason I bought a Roku and a Fire Stick (for different TV's). Anyone else have issue with logging in to amazon? I imputed the correct credentials (checked and re done many times), but it kept telling me there was no account. I had no problem logging out and back into the account via pc, phone or Roku. I finally was able to log in using the code and my phone's web browser . Now if only my Premier would stop forgetting it's place after leaving a currently recording show and the occasional disappearance of SP and/or scheduled recordings? I might start liking it again. When the Premier does these things, we say "stupid tivo!". We say it too often, but I don't recall ever saying it for the HD, Series 2, DTivo or series ones that came before it! Also, after experiencing those other streaming devices speed, my Premier is much too slow to use for streaming regardless of OnePass. Stupid, Tivo.


----------



## rahnbo

Big Deficit said:


> Finally got the update. Not having Amazon Prime access was sorely missed and the reason I bought a Roku and a Fire Stick (for different TV's). Anyone else have issue with logging in to amazon?


Sorry, no problems here with 2 Premiere. It remembered my settings from when it was just the Amazon app. Did you do that before and leave it alone? Perhaps it just took some time to propagate??

Edit: If you never intended to buy movies from Amazon you can probably delete the Amazon icon (but don't touch the Prime one).


----------



## agredon

I still don't have One pass on my Premiere, which is odd since they're advertising it in the boxes at the top and elsewhere.


----------



## shwru980r

Big Deficit said:


> Also, after experiencing those other streaming devices speed, my Premier is much too slow to use for streaming regardless of OnePass. Stupid, Tivo.


The trick play and load times are slower for Tivo compared to Fire Tv. I mostly just watch the prime videos straight through since there aren't any commercials. The load time is just a one time event at the beginning, so it isn't that big an issue for me.

If I'm already using the Tivo and decide to watch a prime video, I won't switch to the fire tv, but If I know I want to stream something before I turn on the TV, I will use the fire tv.


----------



## zabolots

Both my Premieres got the update but I can't seem to find Amazon Prime. All I have is the old Amazon Instant Video app. Is the new Amazon Prime hiding somewhere or do I need to enable it somehow?


----------



## jsmeeker

The only thing I have to compare to is my Sony BluRay Player.

My TiVo Premier works MUCH better than that. Easier to use and find shows. It's quicker to load and to start playing. It's all integrated with all of my other TV shows. I don't need to switch inputs. I think it's great. So far, I only have one OnePass that includes streaming. Infact, it's a streaming only Amazon Prime show. I am trying to figure out what show where I have an existing SP I should set to be both streaming and recording. Can't think of any, really. Maybe some other show? It would have to be some show still airing/producing new episodes where I am not caught up on and is available for free Amazon Prime streaming.


----------



## JoeKustra

jsmeeker said:


> The only thing I have to compare to is my Sony BluRay Player.


Which one? My Premiere isn't as good as my S6200. My Roamio comes close.


----------



## series5orpremier

Interesting. I got Amazon Prime to work on my Premiere XL after a reboot but it only works through the HDMI output. Through component cables the screen goes black when it starts to stream and stays that way until I'm completely backed out of the Amazon app.


----------



## UCLABB

series5orpremier said:


> Interesting. I got Amazon Prime to work on my Premiere XL after a reboot but it only works through the HDMI output. Through component cables the screen goes black when it starts to stream and stays that way until I'm completely backed out of the Amazon app.


Works fine with my component cables. Sure you have right input selected on your TV? Check cable seating?


----------



## series5orpremier

All the input/output stuff was fine. All the regular Tivo'ing showed up, even inside the Amazon app, until it went into stream mode. After the blue buffering circle the screen went black and no sound like the TV got messed up switching resolutions, but upon exiting the Amazon app the picture came back. For whatever reason it's working now.


----------



## agredon

I finally received the update this morning.


----------



## jsmeeker

joekustra said:


> which one? My premiere isn't as good as my s6200. My roamio comes close.


bdp-s470


----------



## stormtech

Got my update yesterday - nothing looks much different except one thing is missing.

In my "My Shows" list I used to have the option to group recordings from the same show into folders. With that I could hit the "C" button to ungroup them if I wanted. Now that option to upgroup is gone - everything is in folders which I can't ungroup.

I used this option all the time to easily find the oldest records by date - can't do that now. Why oh why did they take this away?


----------



## JoeKustra

stormtech said:


> Got my update yesterday - nothing looks much different except one thing is missing.
> 
> In my "My Shows" list I used to have the option to group recordings from the same show into folders. With that I could hit the "C" button to ungroup them if I wanted. Now that option to upgroup is gone - everything is in folders which I can't ungroup.
> 
> I used this option all the time to easily find the oldest records by date - can't do that now. Why oh why did they take this away?


Your feeling are shared: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525757


----------



## stormtech

JoeKustra said:


> Your feeling are shared: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525757


Thanks for pointing me to that thread - I did a search in this thread and came up empty.


----------



## zabolots

zabolots said:


> Both my Premieres got the update but I can't seem to find Amazon Prime. All I have is the old Amazon Instant Video app. Is the new Amazon Prime hiding somewhere or do I need to enable it somehow?


Answering my own question since nobody else did. The Amazon app on my Premieres auto-updated at some point after the OS upgrade happened. Took maybe 2-3 days for it to show up but the old Amazon Instant app has been replaced with the Amazon Prime app.


----------



## ALbino

Super excited to have Prime Streaming on my Premiere XL4, but the quality is pretty poor for me. Significantly worse in my comparison tests between Prime and shows I already had recorded on TV, even on my 150mbit business fiber connection. A couple of questions:

1) Does anybody know what the quality indicators are? It shows a white HD in the bottom left corner, but sometimes that graphic seems to have a large D shaped shadow coming out of it to the right.

2) Any way to check the actual quality? Resolutions/mbps/etc?

3) Is there a way to force 1080p? Or at least a higher bitrate 1080i?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

ALbino said:


> Super excited to have Prime Streaming on my Premiere XL4, but the quality is pretty poor for me. Significantly worse in my comparison tests between Prime and shows I already had recorded on TV, even on my 150mbit business fiber connection. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Does anybody know what the quality indicators are? It shows a white HD in the bottom left corner, but sometimes that graphic seems to have a large D shaped shadow coming out of it to the right.


You can see if it's your cable feed by checking the Discovery Channel if you get it in HD. That big "D" should be smooth, not jagged. The bright HD from Amazon is the good quality 1080/24p indicator. My AVR agrees with that, and when I hit play on the remote I can see it dim at first, then bright. I don't know about your other questions, sorry.

Edit: Not all content is equal. The trailer for "Fury" is 1080/p24, DD5.1.


----------



## ALbino

I was using an actual Amazon show assuming that their own content would be the highest quality possible. Here's some example pics:

Discovery: http://oi60.tinypic.com/8x7ts2.jpg
Prime Bosch: http://oi60.tinypic.com/jzzexg.jpg

The actual image looks *okay* maybe at some points, but the player looks like jaggy-blurry garbage.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sorry, but they both look ok to me. But my eyes aren't so great. I can state that the Amazon display is the same between my Premiere and Roamio. That is: pretty good. My internet rate is only about 10 to 12Mbps after 6pm.


----------



## ALbino

So because I already have a Prime membership, and a Fire TV is only $99, I went ahead and bought one.

It was hard to get the exact same frame for my comparison test between the two, but I think the difference is still obviously fairly substantial:

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/120427

Mouse over it to compare the two versions. Default is TiVo and then if you hover over it you see the Fire TV version.

Of particular note is the book on the left that says Article Code, the pattern on his shirt and tie, and the map next to the computer monitor.


----------



## miadlor

I only have the TiVo to judge quality, but from day one I stated it was blurry.


----------



## JWhites

I'm skeptical it's a good comparison. I've always been told that no two HDMI ports are the same, even on the same TV. It's possible the picture settings weren't configured to compensate for this. I've seen picture quality differ from device to device such as putting two TiVo units side by side and switching the HDMI cable between them to the same TV input amd getting different results, and connecting the same TiVo to different HDMI ports on the TV and also getting different results. Some results are obvious and others are harder to see but are still there. There are other things like some products using RGB Full Range set to "full" while those that don't are set to "limited" by default, which changes the output format of the color scale for video content, which drastically changes the image,, and some products using Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr Super-White while other don't, which sets the output format of video content recorded in a wide color range. I've found when RGB Full Range is set to "full" the brightness setting has to be turned up to compensate but the colors are richer.


----------



## ALbino

While it's true that in the screen shot comparison I did above the colors are a bit different, and the Fire TV version is brighter, what I was specifically referring to was the fact that the compression is significantly worse on the TiVo due to a lower bitrate:

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/120427


----------



## Cheezmo

Just look at the onscreen graphics, the Tivo image is much softer/fuzzier than the Amazon. Suspect you have different sharpness, etc. setting on the two inputs or something.


----------



## ALbino

The graphics are different because they're two different players. One is the TiVo player and the other is the Fire TV player.


----------



## jrtroo

Mine are exactly the same between a fireTV stick and Tivo. However, I made sure all of the settings are exactly the same as well, easy to do as the TV was new and I had not made any adjustments.


----------



## Cheezmo

I realize the graphics are different, but look at the QUALITY of the graphics. Your Tivo picture the graphics (which are not part of the stream, but generated by the Tivo) have soft edges and aren't clear. Something is going on there that is not related to the quality of the video stream. It is almost as if your Tivo is feeding the tv at a lower resolution or you have a sharpness setting really low that is actually softening the image (or your camera didn't focus quite right).

The onscreen graphics should be just as clear regardless of what is going on with the streaming video quality.


----------



## ALbino

I'm going to look more into this, maybe it is in fact something with my personal setup. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ROMAN1

WOrked for me... also... each of the outputs had a slightly different playback. Same source, same target. Not unusual, but just sharing. Component to 1080i crt, looks better than to LED LCD. Smoothing effect, more filmlike. LED LCD was dull, but popped on HDMI.


----------



## rahnbo

Did we have access to the Amazon Cloud? I have a Fire Stick so it has all the apps and easy access to photos I uploaded to Amazon Cloud from my phone. I thought I saw the cloud photos on Tivo too but not now, perhaps never. Anyone else remember seeing Amazon Cloud content on Tivo since the upgrade?


----------

